# Best H77 motherboard under 7.5k



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

I was just trying to build a good balanced config though I am not gonna buy (have nothing else to do lol), so I am looking for a good h77 motherboard under the price of 7.5k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

* ASUS P8H77-M @ 6.5k*


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> * ASUS P8H77-M @ 6.5k*



Link?

And how about ASrock h77 Pro 4-MVP or Gigabyte H77M-D3H. Can there be any ATX mobo at that price range?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

no to asrock due to service issue

- ASUS ASUS P8H77-M Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com


----------



## darkther (May 7, 2013)

Any ATX?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Incinerator (May 7, 2013)

Get Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

If Op is looking for a balanced config then a B75 should do the job or else he can go for Intel DZ77SL-50K @ ~7.5k.


----------



## abuzar (May 16, 2013)

better buy ASROCK Z77 PRO 3 :

it has some good overclocking options and it will come in ur budget so why buy h77 when u will get z77 on that:
and even if u r not buying k series procy still buy this board as u will be little futureproof.

LINK:
ASRock Z77 Pro 3 Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2013)

IMO you should go for Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H. Costs ~4k and for remaining 3.5k you can get a better cabinet and a CPU cooler even. 

For ~7.5k budget go for the Z77 board suggested above. H77s dont seem to be a good option for anything for than 6k.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

and how is Asrock's RMA ?


----------

